# NEED: Trim Carpenter / Punch List



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I need a good trim guy with experience in different types of finish work. Must have transportation and be willing to work. 

Supervise and Install doors, moldings, minor touch ups and trouble shooting. Top Pay for the right person.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

btt.

Anyone know someone, tell them to email me or call the office 934-2809.


----------

